# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Driver confused about car's gas tank location - GIF

## Jon

Driver confused about car's gas tank location.



Your browser does not support the video tag.



Many people don't know that there is often an arrow on your car's dashboard pointing to the side that the gas tank is on. However, I don't think that would've helped this person.




Previously:

Hidden gas cap holder - GIF
Exploding gas station - video

----------

Andyt (Nov 17, 2019),

Miloslav (Nov 16, 2019),

Seedtick (Nov 16, 2019)

----------


## PDXsparky

I question the wisdom of letting that person actually drive on public roads.

----------


## Frank S

She looked more confused as to how to get the left side of the car to the pump.
And yes some of these hapless persons really should not be attempting to drive a vehicle without supervision.

----------


## jimfols

Costco says they have it covered.

https://s3-media0.fl.yelpcdn.com/bph...-Vu-SAdQ/o.jpg

----------

Andyt (Nov 17, 2019),

Slim-123 (Nov 16, 2019)

----------


## Duke_of_URL

Insert blonde joke here [ ---------- ]

----------


## bruce.desertrat

With the gas lines at Costco, you gotta take the pump you get not the one you need. And I'll admit I was in my 50's before I got clued into the arrow on the gas gauge...

----------


## jdurand

> With the gas lines at Costco, you gotta take the pump you get not the one you need. And I'll admit I was in my 50's before I got clued into the arrow on the gas gauge...



There's a gas gauge?

 :Smile:

----------


## Jon

Same genre, but this motorist is looking for a gas tank on an electric car.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Nov 30, 2019),

Clockguy (Nov 30, 2019),

Miloslav (Nov 29, 2019),

Seedtick (Nov 29, 2019),

Tule (Dec 2, 2019)

----------


## Crusty

She would have walked home if it was a '55 Chevy.

----------


## Clockguy

The laughing lady was well worth the price of admission to that "Blonde" moment!!  :Lol:  :ROFL:  :Lol:  :ROFL: 

I'd have the hiccups for a week if I laughed that hard!

----------

jimfols (Nov 30, 2019)

----------


## jimfols

"The laughing lady was well worth the price of admission to that "Blonde" moment!!
I'd have the hiccups for a week if I laughed that hard! "

Just watched it again with the audio on, much better. Thanks

----------


## Jon

Not sure how to turn off the gas pump lock.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------


## Frank S

She has the trigger locked in full flow and too ignorant to give it a quick squeeze so it will release and too stupid to realize she can use her hand at the pump to push down the at rest switch where the nozzle goes to shut off the pump. I'm quite sure the gas flow will stop once it maxes out her credit card
She could also push the nozzle against the ground and the back pressure would automatically trip the trigger

----------

Scotty12 (Jan 13, 2020)

----------


## Ralphxyz

once again Sad

----------


## NeiljohnUK

That's why they removed the latch from fuel pumps in the UK, too many dumb fools spraying fuel around, good from my point of view as a biker though as it helps stop the over filling derv tanks.

----------


## jimfols

"Not sure how to turn off the gas pump lock."

My question is why is the fool still recording this?
I'd have put it in reverse and been long gone.

----------


## Fluffle-Valve

They need their licences revocing.

----------


## Frank S

Drivers training or drivers ed needs to have a few things put back in the curriculum how to locate the spare and jack ( yes I know many new vehicles don't even have a spare anymore but how to properly place the jakc under the vehicle how to remove and install lug nuts the proper tightening sequence and why retightening after a few miles is important.
they need to be taught how to locate and fill a vehicle with fuel and to know which fuel is for what type of vehicles. Why it is important to do a walk around their vehicle before getting in and driving off also to check the lights condition of the tires. How to check the fluid levels under the hood how to know if the belt Not many still have more than 1 or 2 belts and almost everything has serpentine now and most anyone should be able to change one on the road side with 1 wrench or ratchet small break over bar or some with nothing more than a heavy duty screw driver most vehicles even have a placard showing the routing of the belt. and one should be carried somewhere in every vehicle.
And no they don't need an app on their phone for any of these unless it includes a check list reminder before the stupid thing will even start.

----------


## Ralphxyz

My question is why did the fool recording not help the poor/stupid women? Makes one wonder if it was not staged.

----------


## mklotz

> My question is why did the fool recording not help the poor/stupid women? Makes one wonder if it was not staged.



Never interfere with the onset of a Darwinian correction. Doing so may lead to an aborted extinction and an upset in the improvement of the species.

----------

Frank S (Jan 16, 2020),

hansgoudzwaard (Jan 22, 2020),

jimfols (Jan 16, 2020)

----------


## Frank S

> Never interfere with the onset of a Darwinian correction. Doing so may lead to an aborted extinction and an upset in the improvement of the species.



If only we could remove all of the warning labels from every product on the market to enhance the prospects of the extinction process

----------


## DIYSwede

> Never interfere with the onset of a Darwinian correction. Doing so may lead to an aborted extinction and an upset in the improvement of the species.



Almost the same words I used when I quit as the employees' Principal Safety (after some 20 years) at my Uni a few years ago:
"Do not try to stop the rightful harvest of Evolution! It's nothing personal."

----------


## mklotz

Other versions include...

Mother nature is a bitch.

99% of the species which inhabitated this planet are extinct; the remaining 1% should be.

I believe it is our duty as humans to set traps for the stupid.

----------

